# Purchased used 96A1 - Is this wear excessive?



## ewjax (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi folks,

I recently purchased a used 96A1 from Gander Mountain. I don't know how many rounds have been through the gun. The gun looks great, very clean, with a couple of exceptions, which I'll share in a minute. I had to make a snap decision, and decided to take a chance.

The gun does exhibit a few wear marks on the barrel, and on the slide rails. My question - is this type of wear normal for a Beretta? Should I be thinking about trying to repair this somehow, or selling the gun, or is this ok?

Thanks in advance.

Rails

























Barrel Top View


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Although, w/o knowing just how many rounds the gun has fired, it looks to be pretty much normal wear and tear. 

As long as the gun functions fine, shoots accurately and doesn't have any issues, I'd keep it. 

That's a fine gun you have! Keep it clean and lubed, and it'll serve you well for many years to come.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Normal for a fired pistol. If you want to make it look like new again buy some Birchwood /Casey Aluminum Black for the frame and B/C super blue for the barrel. The pistol should last a couple of life times.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

The 96A1 us a fine pistol. Enjoy it, put it back together and take it to the range. You'll love it. How about some pics when you reassemble it and a range report after you get to shoot it?


----------



## ewjax (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurances, I was afraid I might have made a bad snap decision.

Just got back from the range. LOVE this gun. I've never shot a Beretta, and never owned a .40 S&W, so I was afraid I wouldn't be able to shoot well with it, but I'm hitting better with it than I do with my Glock 17. It is so smooth, so controllable. Don't get me wrong, I'm still a bad shot, but I'm less bad with this one..! Heh.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

ewjax said:


> Thanks for the reassurances, I was afraid I might have made a bad snap decision.
> 
> Just got back from the range. LOVE this gun. I've never shot a Beretta, and never owned a .40 S&W, so I was afraid I wouldn't be able to shoot well with it, but I'm hitting better with it than I do with my Glock 17. It is so smooth, so controllable. Don't get me wrong, I'm still a bad shot, but I'm less bad with this one..! Heh.


Good to know that all went well with your Beretta. :smt023


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

got my 96a1 last november. has about 600 rounds in it. your photos don't show much more wear than mine. take note that the aluminum frame will scratch under the slide stop and trigger, but this is normal. love mine and i'll bet you will too. I think you made a good buy.


----------

